# Million dollar baby



## lyfespan (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone hear or grow this out yet, I grabbed a cut while at the cup.

It's a cross of. Cherry Pie X GSC Forum cut.


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2015)

I have heard of this strain, from a friend. Where are clone available? Have you flowered her out yet?


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2015)

Endur said:


> I have heard of this strain, from a friend. Where are clone available? Have you flowered her out yet?



Endur, I know you hold the mother of this cut, no worries, No clones aren't available, and she has not been flowered out yet.


----------

